# MUFE DUO MAT OR MAT VELVET?  WHAT SHADE ARE YOU? NC50/NC45/NW43



## califabulous (Oct 12, 2011)

I am looking for a not so heavy but covers well powder foundation.  i am super oily and want to know what you ladies are wearing and what shade.  Any shades post here but I am closer to NC50/NC45/NW43-MAC and NARS Macao/Cadiz sheer matte.  Has anyone tried the MUFE powder foundations?  MAC studio fix+ foundation is not an option. What about bobbi brown or becca?


----------



## afulton (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm NC50 and use the following in MUFE:

  	175 HD Foundation
  	70 & 75 Mat Velvet Foundation

  	Since you're super oily, you may want to try the Mat Velvet.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm NC50 and I'm trying to find my MUFE shade too. I've had samples of the Mat Velvet+ in #70 & #75.

  	#70 was way to light & #75 much too red. I have tried mixing the two and came out with good results. But I'm wondering now if I should try mixing #70 & #80? I'm thinking the undertones may be better matched.


----------



## afulton (Oct 16, 2011)

We both have the same problem.  I have to mix 70 and 75 to get a decent match. Nothing perfect though.    I thought 80 was too dark for my skin tone.  


DanceLovesMAC said:


> I'm NC50 and I'm trying to find my MUFE shade too. I've had samples of the Mat Velvet+ in #70 & #75.
> 
> #70 was way to light & #75 much too red. I have tried mixing the two and came out with good results. But I'm wondering now if I should try mixing #70 & #80? I'm thinking the undertones may be better matched.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 30, 2011)

Ditto. There is a yellow primer that I mix with the Mat Velvet because it is too red for me too. However, I made a large purchase that day, so she threw one in the bag for me. I doubt I would purchase it on my own. I usually just use my Ben Nye Banana Powder over it to kick out some of the red.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 30, 2011)

I love the duo mat powder foundation. I was surprised by the coverage. It doesn't feel heavy, though and it's not red at all. I am 173 in the mufe hd and 18 in face and body, so my shade in duo mat is 214. I'm guessing you would be 216. I have dry skin, but this powder doesn't dry me out or cling to my skin at all. I love it.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jan 17, 2012)

lilchocolatema said:


> Ditto. There is a yellow primer that I mix with the Mat Velvet because it is too red for me too. However, I made a large purchase that day, so she threw one in the bag for me. I doubt I would purchase it on my own. I usually just use my Ben Nye Banana Powder over it to kick out some of the red.



 	Hmm maybe I should try using the MAC P+P Fortified Skin Enhancer in Neutralize (Yellow) under the Mat Velvet #75. I'm not sure why I didn't think of it since I tend to like the look of using the P+P FSE in Recharge (Orange) under my MUFE HD #177 since it can be a little too yellow for me.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm NC50/ NW43 and my best match in Mat Velvet is 75. It might be slightly red on me but not nearly as red as any NW45 MAC foundation. I do set it with the Banana powder though too.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am an NC50 and I use MAT Velvet in 75 as well...I also throw on a powder to set it and minimize the redness...in the summer when i darken the color is pretty spot on though.


----------

